# jouer a Street Fighter 4 en reseau



## nass du 38780 (2 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir
Est il possible de jouer en reseau Street Fighter 4 avec un Ipad 2 ?
Si oui comment il faut faire ?

       Merci d'avance


----------

